# New knife sharpening tool



## apicius9 (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, last time I posted Ken Onion's new kitchen knives, it turned into bashing the tools as well as the man. That was not my intention, and it is not my intention now, I am just curious what you guys think:

[video=youtube_share;ImicZxkktR4]http://youtu.be/ImicZxkktR4[/video]

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 5, 2013)

It's better than a dull knife.


----------



## Squilliam (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice job getting batman to do the commentary.
I wonder what kind of kasumi finish it leaves though...
It looks good for utility / EDC type knives, especially recurved blades which are so popular now.


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 5, 2013)

> It looks good for utility / EDC type knives, especially recurved blades which are so popular now.



that's all i see it being good for. not that i won't get one for my edc knives.


----------



## brianh (Oct 5, 2013)

Squilliam said:


> Nice job getting batman to do the commentary.



HAHA!


----------



## Midsummer (Oct 5, 2013)

Ken must have done something right to be able to sell his name. After owning one of his Shun chef knives; I would not use his stuff in my kitchen.


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 5, 2013)

I was looking at that a couple of months back. It is not Ken Onion's machine there is the regular version of it for sale and the Ken Onion (Eddie Bauer?) Edition.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 5, 2013)

Baby Huey said:


> I was looking at that a couple of months back. It is not Ken Onion's machine there is the regular version of it for sale and the Ken Onion (Eddie Bauer?) Edition.



The standard version has two fixed sharpening angles - 25 degrees for "outdoor" knives and 20 degrees for kitchen knives. The Ken Onion version appears to be adjustable from 15 to 30. It also uses 3/4" belts rather than the 1/2" belts of the original. Oh, and it's more than twice the price.


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 5, 2013)

> Oh, and it's more than twice the price.



gotta pay for that big ol' name, i guess.

there are nice upgrades to the work sharp machine ( i meant, what ken did with the thing was pretty good, considering). and then there's more accessories and choices of other belts as well.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 5, 2013)

It's a step up from a Chef's Choice but for the $$ it's not worth it when you consider that a 1x30 sander is a fraction of the price..... but without angle guides of course.


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 5, 2013)

> It's a step up from a Chef's Choice but for the $$ it's not worth it when you consider that a 1x30 sander is a fraction of the price..... but without angle guides of course.



if only a 1x30 sander was locally available. i'd have bought one in a heartbeat and never consider this.

shipping over a 1x30 sander to my country would also be very expensive. so the fact that thing is smaller (which makes it cheaper to ship!) and has some nice tweaks i am actually considering to get one.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 5, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> It's a step up from a Chef's Choice but for the $$ it's not worth it when you consider that a 1x30 sander is a fraction of the price..... but without angle guides of course.



Dave very few out there have your experience freehanding with a belt.I've picked up some tips fr. you,but still feel like a novice.


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 5, 2013)

Better than a pull thou. I can see being in a pinch how this would be nice to have. May also get someone more interested into sharpening. I can also see it helping people with angle problems. Worth the price prob. not, but what usually is anymore?


----------

